# someone plz help



## Guest (Oct 6, 2002)

I have a 1998 Nissan Altima GXE. What is the easiest way to add hp, and without tons of money. I'm looking for a 10-25HP boost. Can anyone direct me to some websites, or any products from personal experience?

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Depending on your budget, simple bolts on should eventually net you at least 10hp. Now days, just about every manufactorer supports 93-01 Altimas. Maybe search using the keywords Nissan Altima Performance Products or variations of that and see what you find. Good Luck


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

I'd go with a CAI by PlaceRacing. It should be about $210.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

01LTD said:


> *I'd go with a CAI by PlaceRacing. It should be about $210. *


Speaking from experience, eh?


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Speaking from experience, eh? *



Oh yeah.. Call me back. I'm bored.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

01LTD said:


> *Oh yeah.. Call me back. I'm bored. *


You've got mail!!!


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

I got it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

*YOU GUYS ROCK!*

THanks a ton guys!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2002)

for more info, Altimas.net is your best bet, but i like this site.

brings the nissans together.


----------

